# Progesterone



## Avengilmore (Aug 22, 2018)

My doctor put me on progesterone (prometrium) to regulate my cycles so I can try to get pregnant. My sister took 1 cycle and got pregnant, so I had high hopes. I've been taking it for 5 months now with no luck. Has anyone else had success with progesterone therapy? Also, sometimes it makes me feel drunk. Dizzy, giggly. Other days, I feel nothing. Wondering if that's normal


----------

